# Persian:  می‌ترسم بزنه تو پر کنترات



## seitt

Hi

Please, is this correct Persian for, "I'm afraid she'll ruin the contract"?
می‌ترسم بزنه تو پر کنترات
(mitarsam bezane tu par-e kontrāt)

I've extracted this from the following context, from the film "Marriage Iranian style". I hope I have heard correctly - please let me know of any mistakes.
مخلص کلوم: می‌ترسم این فروزانو تنها بفرستم بزنه تو پر کنترات. در ضمن، از پس این تور هم بر نمی‌آد. 


Best

Simon


----------



## Aryamp

Hi

This is how I would say that phrase :

می‌ترسم قرارداد  را خراب کند / می‌ترسم قرارداد رو خراب کنه

Also I guess it's possible to say معامله instead of قرارداد in some contexts.

I'm not aware of this expression : تو پر چیزی زدن also I wouldn't use کنترات , in formal documents nowadays that word is replaced with قرارداد or پیمان and so now کنترات is sometimes used in a sarcastic or humorous context.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks and sorry about the delay.

Just a thought: do you have a compound verb made up of زدن and maybe a preposition which means 'to make a mess of'?


----------



## Aryamp

Yes we do! 

گند زدن !  gand zadan = to make a mess , to screw up 

So the sentence could be : می ترسم گند بزنه به قرارداد / کنترات


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, indeed a most useful expression.


----------



## searcher123

And the discourteous equivalent of گند زدن is تر زدن (Ter Zadan).


----------



## seitt

Many thanks - گند زدن is hardly polite, so تر زدن must be very rude indeed, I take it?


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> Many thanks - گند زدن is hardly polite, so تر زدن must be very rude indeed, I take it?



You are welcome.
Well, I can not say گند زدن is polite! The polite and formal form of it is خراب كردن. For example: مي‌ترسم قراردادو خراب كنه. It is just an ordinary verb with some more emphasis to showing the sayer is fairly angry. And yes, تر زدن is very rude and will show the sayer is really angry.


----------



## seitt

Much obliged - is the idea behind تر زدن literally one of urination, by any chance?


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> Much obliged - is the idea behind تر زدن literally one of urination, by any chance?


Its literally meaning is sh*ting. Albeit شاشيدن is common, but شاشيدن is used more with "a person's body". For example: با اين حرفش جلوي بقيه شاشيد/ريد/تر زد/گند زد به هيكلم


----------



## seitt

Much obliged - Aryanpour says that شاشيدن refers to urination, but does it also sometimes refer to defecation, then?

Also, what is the exact meaning of هيكل here, please?


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> Much obliged - Aryanpour says that شاشيدن refers to urination, but does it also sometimes refer to defecation, then?(...)


May in English you can use it for defecation too, but not in Persian. Even for اسهال you can not use شاشيدن instead of ريدن.

 what a dirty post went it! sorry 


seitt said:


> (...)Also, what is the exact meaning of هيكل here, please?


It mean body. Albeit its main meaning is "statue", but it is used in the meaning of "body" in daily conversations.


----------



## seitt

> It mean body. Albeit its main meaning is "statue", but it is used in the meaning of "body" in daily conversations.


Many thanks - an interesting word. Does it tend to be impolite? I say this because of the following (from Aryanpour):
مرده‌شور اون هیکل منحوستو ببره!
(Colloquialization my own)
May the corpse washer carry off that body of yours!


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> (...)Does it tend to be impolite?(...)


No, it isn't. For example:
هيكلو حال مي‌كني؟ = عجب هيكلي دارم من (i.e. What a nice body I have!)
جوان رشيد و خوش هيكلي بود



seitt said:


> (...)مرده‌شور اون هیکل منحوستو ببره!﴾...﴿


Its common form is:
مرده‌شور ﴿اون﴾ هیکل نحستو ببره!


----------



## seitt

Many thanks! What does رشيد  mean here, please?


> هيكلو حال مي‌كني؟ = عجب هيكلي دارم من (i.e. What a nice body I have!)


What is the literal meaning of هيكلو حال مي‌كني؟ here, please?


----------



## searcher123

seitt said:


> What does رشيد  mean here, please?(...)


It means "fertile" (برومند)


seitt said:


> (...)What is the literal meaning of هيكلو حال مي‌كني؟ here, please?


حال كردن mean لذت بردن. So هيكل را حال مي‌كني mean آيا از ديدن اين هيكل زيبا لذت مي‌بري.


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much. I've just realized I've been confusing two idioms:
حال كردن, "to enjoy, derive enjoyment from"
حالیت شد, "you (have) got it, you (have) understood"


----------

